# WSP FO Sale (30% Off Sale) 1/24 - 1/25



## snappyllama (Jan 19, 2016)

I just got this in my email and thought y'all might be interested....

Fragrance Oils - 30% Off Sale
(This Sunday & Monday)

After our 2015 end of the year sale, we heard loud and clear from customers that were disappointed with how fast some fragrances sold out.  We never expected the response we received for the sale and were completely embarrassed to not have the inventory to handle the volume of orders.

We had a frank and open discussion with our fragrance manufacturer and they want to help us make it up to customers.  They have sent us a significant amount of stock to support a new sale.  This inventory will arrive in three shipments Wednesday, Thursday and Friday.  Therefore we have elected to set this sale for Sunday - Monday, January 24th t& January 25th, 2016.

Please understand that ordering fragrance oils during this sale will delay your shipment up to 14 business days. In the event we run out of stock, items will be placed on back order for this sale.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 19, 2016)

I was just going to post this.  Great news.  Also they are discontinuing packaging peanuts and they are going to start charging a $5.00 handling fee due to increased shipping. Not so happy about that.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thank you! I just got signed up. Think I'll load my cart early though.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 19, 2016)

Happy about no more packing peanuts. I will be out of town during the sale, and probably shouldn't order any more FOs anyway. But I might just tuck a few in my cart and live dangerously.


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 19, 2016)

I think they are listening to customers - based on that last email about customer service, removing the peanuts that annoy everyone, allowing back orders on this sale, and having this sale to address folks' complaints about the last one. It's nice when companies pay attention.


----------



## Soapsense (Jan 20, 2016)

I am excited for the sale, I too hate the dreaded peanuts.  I think the $5.00 is reasonable, but I may really need to plan and make fewer large orders, than a lot of smaller ones. 
So what is everyone getting? 
I have never tried Nag Champa and after reading here how everyone likes it, I am going to try and get a bottle.  I need to find a coffee scent, and some Ocean scents. I haven't used
a lot of their fragrances, so I better get to reviewing the choices, there is just so MANY!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 20, 2016)

There was already a thread about this earlier today! We must all be very excited. 

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=58216

Any way they can be merged?


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 20, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> There was already a thread about this earlier today! We must all be very excited.
> 
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=58216
> 
> Any way they can be merged?


 
This was started yesterday.   I will try to merge them.


----------



## paillo (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks for trying to merge these, Shunt, so sorry I missed seeing yesterday's thread


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 20, 2016)

shunt2011 said:


> This was started yesterday.   I will try to merge them.



Oops! My bad. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 20, 2016)

No worries.  It's all good. I will get on this soon.


----------



## amd (Jan 20, 2016)

Soapsense said:


> I am excited for the sale, I too hate the dreaded peanuts. I think the $5.00 is reasonable, but I may really need to plan and make fewer large orders, than a lot of smaller ones.
> So what is everyone getting?
> I have never tried Nag Champa and after reading here how everyone likes it, I am going to try and get a bottle. I need to find a coffee scent, and some Ocean scents. I haven't used
> a lot of their fragrances, so I better get to reviewing the choices, there is just so MANY!


 
I love the nag champa! I picked up Sea Salt & Driftwood for an ocean smelling FO per the boyfriend's request... and ended it up loving it for me! I put it in salt bars and it performed beautifully.

I added about 20 to my wishlist (most of them are still listed out of stock until the 22nd so I couldn't pre-load my cart) this morning at work and will have to make decisions later. e.g. when I'm at home and can properly look at my current fo/eo stock and evaluate what is a good balance. There are a few that I will definitely be ordering though...

My Main Squeeze (this one wasn't filled during the sale)
Black Pepper
Green Tea & Cucumber
Cognac & Rose (I can't remember if that's the exact name...)


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 20, 2016)

I need 50 Shades. That sells like hot cakes.  I have a few others ready to go as well.  Not going to go crazy.  I hope


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jan 20, 2016)

Don't know if this will be the case for this sale, but last 30% off sale my shopping cart was emptied when the sale started. So it may be a good idea to also put things on your wish list. I had purchased surplus bottles right before the last sale, so didn't take part, and will skip this one too. Just too much FO on hand at this time, and I really need to use some up. For me the $5 handling fee will most likely mean that I purchase fewer large orders and then it will not be an issue.


----------

